# Best thing you ever gave your SO



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

A twist on what would be the best thing to receive... wondering what folks think is the greatest thing they ever GAVE their SO....

Feel free to post a thing you gave, this does not have to be all philosophical and gooshy like HAHA 


Other than the moments of mutual just plain HAPPY we once gave each other..., I think the greatest gift I have ever given my SO was insight into one thing or another that gave him either a peace on an issue that he could not find, or a direction to go in to fix it that he had not been able to find. Insight can be moment as well as life changing


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Our son
sorry, gooshy maybe but true (he'd had a bad experience with ex ref non-existent anticipated pregnancy etc & we were both let's say *mature* when we got together!!!)


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think of the man I gave that to, so my daughter is my gift to the world 

But other than that... (looking to see if this question, along with the fantasy gift question will reveal what I think they will, but we need men in here answering honestly)


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

In terms of material possessions, it would be a toss up between the engraved silver lighter I gave him our first Christmas together or the portable fridge I gave him for the truck this year. 

I think the best gift I ever gave him was for his birthday last September. His dad was a pilot, and he loves to fly, so I took him (along with the kids) to Fantasy of Flight down in Polk City, FL. Of course...now I have to top that.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

atruckersgirl said:


> In terms of material possessions, it would be a toss up between the engraved silver lighter I gave him our first Christmas together or the portable fridge I gave him for the truck this year.
> 
> I think the best gift I ever gave him was for his birthday last September. His dad was a pilot, and he loves to fly, so I took him (along with the kids) to Fantasy of Flight down in Polk City, FL. Of course...now I have to top that.


The flight is a GOOOOOOOOD one!!!!! would LOVE to have my SO splurge on sending me up in a B-17 this summer  That would get him "too the moon" every night for at least a year HAHA


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I gave him 90% of my trust. There was none before, because I grew up seeing all the men cheat in my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Gifts are a tad difficult - we-re what some would call materially blessed and I've given him the more obvious stuff so a second hand book which completes one of his collections would be just as good for him (but I don't live in the right language zone so that's a bit hard!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

25 best years of my life.....and it looks as though I'm still giving.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Anal.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Anal.


I was eating when I read this, and I started choking because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> I was eating when I read this, and I started choking because I was laughing so hard.


Glad you "got" me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I just asked my husband this question since he is sitting near me and he says "Your Love, dear".


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Before, I may have said My heart. Only because I do NOT open up to people at all and I don't let them in or trust them whatsoever, and he got to have all of that from me.

Now, I'd say the best gift I've given him is his space. He might hate me for it, and revel in trying to get under my skin about it, but he most certainly needed the alone time now to figure out what he wants, who he is, and where he is going. With me in the picture he wouldn't have been able to.

Although Materially speaking, Im pretty sure the Cannibal Corpse Vinyl Picture Disc that was one in five ever made in Germany and is the first album with vocalist george fisher might top even his wedding ring. He LOVES cannibal corpse, and that quite the collectors item.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just asked my husband this question since he is sitting near me and he says "Your Love, dear".


Well at least you know he's not a complete idiot HAHA Good answer


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

woodstock said:


> Well at least you know he's not a complete idiot HAHA Good answer


NO seriously, he is not trying to give an answer that would "satisfy" me. This IS how he feels. He could say anything to me, he knows this. I even asked if a few other things might be more important but he kept coming back to "Your LOVE". 

I have always made him feel NEEDED and Loved and well, these last 2+ years, HOTLY desired on top of those, so if he chooses* LOVE *out of all of this, then that is how HE feels, what has been most important to him. 

I have also given him complete honesty in all things, the good, the bad & the ugly, which hasn't been so easy to take at times. And we both have given each other 6 beautiful children. 

I would have to answer the same if someone asked me this very question >> it IS "his LOVE" - his greatest gift to me. 

I would be tempted to say his "Desire" -but putting this before Love makes me a little twisted/sex addicted mentally - but for a time I craved that from him MORE than his Love.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> NO seriously, he is not trying to give an answer that would "satisfy" me. This IS how he feels. He could say anything to me, he knows this. I even asked if a few other things might be more important but he kept coming back to "Your LOVE".
> 
> I have always made him feel NEEDED and Loved and well, these last 2+ years, HOTLY desired on top of those, so if he chooses* LOVE *out of all of this, then that is how HE feels, what has been most important to him.
> 
> ...


*choke* *gag* *puke* OK well got one of THOSE guys... now I am just all jealous like and  blowing virtual razzberries HAHA

Geeez.... someone with such perfection ARG *puke* HAAAAA Just kidding HAHA


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

woodstock said:


> *choke* *gag* *puke* OK well got one of THOSE guys... now I am just all jealous like and  blowing virtual razzberries HAHA
> 
> Geeez.... someone with such perfection ARG *puke* HAAAAA Just kidding HAHA


 Oh no, *not* perfect. Who wants to be perfect & have nothing to work on/to attain to, that would be very boring. We still fight with each other & have nasty days. There are things about him I would like to change, things about me , no doubt he would like to see the end of, but for the most part we can accept our shortcomings - even laugh about them - after the fact. 

But yeah, he is a VERY affectionate man, and I hearilty enjoy the MUSH, & can lavish it on pretty good myself. 

Our best guy friend, many times has contorted his face, stuck his fingers down his throat making pathetic gagging noises - in reference to us- ha ha - just like your post. :rofl: 

What can I say, I am completely "inspired" by Romance, probably watched too many movies in my time, maybe I get carried away in my expressing. Take me with a grain of salt ! 

As far as material things we have given, me & him never even buy for each other, very rare. I would say the nicest thing I ever did was make him (more mush-sorry!) a Movie maker picture video of "just me & him" -our many years together, those special moments/memories -with a love song playing in the background.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh no, *not* perfect. Who wants to be perfect & have nothing to work on/to attain to, that would be very boring. We still fight with each other & have nasty days. There are things about him I would like to change, things about me , no doubt he would like to see the end of, but for the most part we can accept our shortcomings - even laugh about them - after the fact.
> 
> But yeah, he is a VERY affectionate man, and I hearilty enjoy the MUSH, & can lavish it on pretty good myself.
> 
> ...



OK we need a gagging emoticon HAHAHAHA He sounds nice though. Sounds like a good match


----------

